
What we learnt from our mistakes in 2016 - vinnyglennon
https://www.theguardian.com/info/developer-blog/2016/dec/18/what-we-learnt-from-our-mistakes-in-2016
======
auggierose
The worst thing which is STILL wrong is the freaking comments system. When a
comment has too many sub comments, they cut off these sub comments at some
point and show a "click here for the rest of the comments" button. If you
click on it, you are shown the rest of the sub comments, but from then on you
live in some ground hog day scenario, where if you continue to read other
comments of the same article, you will encounter the same comments again and
again. Beats me why such a huge bug remains unfixed for years.

------
dzink
I worked remotely (by 1000 miles) on the Times Square billboards for a major
news network and learned the hard way that when you work for the news and make
a mistake, you become the news. Nobody from the company saw the error, until
it was reported on a Media blog. In media, especially event-based programming
by the time you figure out all the test scenarios and potential issues, the
code is often already obsolete. Decisions are driven by the teams that make
money.

